# Mon ImacG5 se met en veille seul constamment



## Joune (18 Janvier 2010)

bonjour,

D'abord je tiens à préciser que je suis certainement la personne la plus nulle en informatique qu'il puisse exister et si vous avez la gentillesse de me répondre faites le comme si vous vous adressiez à un enfant de 6 ans.

Alors voilà mon problème : mon mac se met tout le temps en veille et quand il est allumé il fait beaucoup de bruit. Je ne sais plus regarder de vidéos, imprimer quoique ce soit ou faire plusieurs trucs en même temps. Et ça devient de pire en pire. Je l'éteins des heures entières et dés que je le rallume, après 10 min ça recommence. 

je l'ai depuis 5 ans à peu près.

Avant d'écrire j'ai quand même regardé sur le net, et du coup j'ai nettoyé la grille à l'arrière de l'ordi. Le reste j'ai eu du mal à comprendre de quoi ça parlait.  

Donc si vous pouviez m'aider à vérifier les autres possibilités avec moi, ça serait vraiment top, car j'ai peur de l'envoyer en réparation vu mon budget plus que serré.


Merci d'avance


----------



## Sly54 (18 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour,

Vu que tes connaissances informatiques semblent limitées, une question : est-ce que ton iMac se met vraiment en vieille, ou alors est-ce qu'il s'éteint complètement, de lui même ?




Joune a dit:


> et si vous avez la gentillesse de me répondre faites le comme si vous vous adressiez à un enfant de 6 ans.


et avant de me répondre, file faire ta sieste.


----------



## Joune (18 Janvier 2010)

Et bien, l'écran devient noir, il devient absolument silencieux et je n'ai qu'à cliquer sur la souris pour que ça redevienne "normal".

(j'avais prévenu  Sur ce je file dormir :sleep:)


----------



## Sly54 (18 Janvier 2010)

Hormis le bruit, il fonctionne bien ? ne plante pas ?

Si tu vas dans les préférences système (menu pomme, en haut à gauche, le 4e item je pense), et que tu cliques sur "économiseur d'énergie", l'activité de l'ordi se suspend après une inactivité de ???

Il y aura peut être un peu de maintenance informatique à faire (les gros mots vont commencer).
Tu es sous quelle version de système (menu pomme, à propos de ce mac, version ??????)


----------



## Joune (18 Janvier 2010)

Après une inactivité d'une heure. 

Seulement moi c'est tout le temps qu'il me fait ça, surtout quand je veux regarder une vidéo (j'ai complètement abandonné l'idée) ou que je fais plusieurs trucs à la fois. Je peux avoir 20 min de répit ou ça me le fait toutes les 5 min. Ca devient franchement insupportable. Mais quand il est "conscient"  Il va correctement hormis le bruit


Et c'est la version 10.4.11


----------



## Sly54 (18 Janvier 2010)

Quelques suggestions basiques :

1) lance l'Utilitaire de disque (dans le dossier Utilitaires, lui même dans le dossier Applications), tu cliques sur l'icône de ton disque dur, et tu répares les autorisations et ensuite tu vérifies le disque.

2) si le disque dur à des problèmes, tu prends le DVD gris, livré avec ta machine, tu redémarres dessus, tu lances Utilitaires de disque (tu ne réinstalles pas le système, hein !) et tu fais réparer le disque.


Euh, suggestion préliminaire : as tu des sauvegardes à jour ? Si non, c'est le moment !!!


----------



## Joune (18 Janvier 2010)

non, aucune sauvegarde... 

(oserais-je dire que je ne sais pas comment m'y prendre pour sauvegarder ?) :rose:


----------



## -oldmac- (18 Janvier 2010)

Salut, fait des sauvegardes tout de suite, ton iMac est de première ou 2ème generation pour le savoir vas dans a propos de ce mac et clique sur plus d'infos puis dans l'onglet materiel carte vidéo/moniteur, la à droite sois y'a marqué ATi Readon 9700 ou Geforce FX 5200

Ton problème ressemble beaucout à celui là http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k6ROvyXDp8c&feature=related(j'espère que tu lit l'anglais)

Je t'explique le problème est simple, tu ordi surchauffe, il se met en veille pour protéger les composants tu démonte les 3 vis en dessous du pied (tu peut juste les desserrer tu retire le couvercle et avec une bombe à air sec tu en met dans tout les ventilo et la ou y'a le logo G5

Pour comfirmer mon hypothèse vas dans ton disque dur puis dans application -> utilitaire -> console e là a droite tu devrait avoir : everheating : computer go to sleep

Voila si y'a quelque chose que tu comprends pas dis nous 

Et vas te coucher il est tard ...


----------



## Sly54 (18 Janvier 2010)

Pour la sauvegarde, tout dépend du volume de données que tu as à sauvegarder.
Le mieux serait d'avoir un disque dur externe Firewire 400, la capacité dépendant de la place que prennent tes données. Un 250 Go devrait sûrement faire l'affaire, mais là il n'y a que toi qui peut nous renseigner.

Oldmac a probablement raison quant au diagnostic de la panne.


----------



## Joune (19 Janvier 2010)

Je reviens du magasin avec un disque dur externe (par contre c'est pas firewire 400 mais le type m'a dit que ça irait parfaitement)

Premier hic : Sur la notice (une unique feuille) il est noté "les utilisateurs de Macintosh doivent lancer l'utilitaire de disque Apple pour reformater le disque dur" 

Help ! 


Oldmac : alors j'ai été dans le truc carte vidéo mais y a rien qui correspond vraiment.

Je te met tout du coup :


  Modèle de jeu de puces :	ATY,RV370
  Type :	Moniteur
  Bus :	PCI
  Logement :	PCI-E
  VRAM (totale) :	128 Mo
  Fournisseur :	ATI (0x1002)
  Identifiant du périphérique :	0x5b62
  Identifiant de révision :	0x0000
  Révision de la ROM :	113-xxxxx-113
  Moniteurs :
iMac :
  Type de moniteur :	LCD
  Résolution :	1440 x 900
  Profondeur :	Couleurs 32 bits
  Intégré :	Oui
  Core Image :	Géré
  Moniteur principal :	Oui
  Miroir :	Désactivé
  Connecté :	Oui
  Quartz Extreme :	Géré
Moniteur :
  État :	Aucun moniteur connecté


Pour le lien, je ne sais même plus regarder de vidéo (et puis je suis hyper nulle en anglais, je cumule )

Dans un premier temps, je préfère VRAIMENT ne rien avoir à démonter (ouais parce que j'ai aussi deux mains droites )


Et dans le truc console je n'ai rien vu de ce que tu écris mais j'ai peut-être zappé il y a tellement de trucs écrits.

Voilà et merci de votre patience


----------



## Sly54 (19 Janvier 2010)

Utilitaire de disque : dans le dossier Utilitaires, lui meme dans le dossier Applications. Tu sélectionnes ton disque qui devrait apparaitre dans le menu sur la gauche, onglet "effacer" (le 2e en partant de la gauche) et tu cliques sur effacer. Sélectionnes bien ton nouveau disque dur, hein 


Concernant le msg de Oldmac, console est un utilitaire donc rangé dans le dossier utilitaires.


----------



## Joune (19 Janvier 2010)

donc je dois brancher mon nouveau disque dur ? 

Rassure toi je me fais pitié aussi  mais j'ai tellement peur de faire une fausse manip qui, genre, effacerais tout, ça serait bien moi ça.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h56 ----------

C'est bon, je l'ai branché, j'ai cliqué sur effacer sur le nouveau disque dur (en + ils s'appellent tous les deux Maxtor quelque chose, j'ai hésité au moins 5 min avant d'oser cliquer)

Là c'est en train de se faire et après ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h04 ----------

huuum, encore moi...

C'est lent à faire comme bazar ? Parce que là, la barre bleue est bloquée au tout début et n'a pas l'air d'avancer du tout.


----------



## Sly54 (19 Janvier 2010)

Est ce que pour le format du volume tu as bien choisi MacOS étendu (journalisé) ?
De mémoire, c'est pas très long, mais si ton disque est dans un autre format c'est peut être plus long 

Ton disque, il est en USB ?


----------



## Joune (19 Janvier 2010)

Non il n'était pas dans ce format, j'ai changé et c'est ok maitenant.

Comment je fais mnt pour sauvegarder sur ce disque dur ?


----------



## Sly54 (19 Janvier 2010)

Le mieux à mon avis est que tu fasses un clone de ton disque dur interne. Pour cela tu peux utiliser Utilitaires de disque (même si à mon avis Superduper est mieux, je ne pense pas que tu l'aies sur ta machine).

Donc utilitaires de disque,
Onglet restaurer (le 5e an partant de la gauche)
Tu glisses l'icône de ton disque dur *interne* (*celui qui contient tes données*) sur la "case" *source*
Tu glisses l'icône de ton disque dur *externe* (celui que tu viens d'acheter et de formater et qui ne contient donc aucune données) sur la "case" *destination*
Tu cliques sur restaurer.

Ne te trompe pas de cases ni de disque, tu comprends pourquoi ?


Sauf erreur de ma part, je ne crois pas que ce clone sera bootable parce que tu as un disque USB (tu confirmes ?) et pas Firewire (Firewire, quoi que t'ait dit le marchand, c'était mieux).


----------



## Joune (19 Janvier 2010)

Voilà c'est fait (si j'avais fait l'inverse ça aurait copié du vide sur toutes mes données c'est ça ?)

C'est en copie là... Ca prend beaucoup de temps ? 

Et c'est bien un USB, c'est quoi la différence ? (et ça veut dire quoi bootable tant qu'on y est)


----------



## Sly54 (19 Janvier 2010)

Oui pour la 1ere question (pas glop )

Ca dépend pour la 2e question (selon la quantité d'info à copier)

Quant à la différence entre USB et Firewire, sur ta machine (Firewire 400) : tu peux booter (démarrer) sur un disque dur externe s'il est en firewire, mais pas en USB (chuis sûr à 90%, donc si je me trompe, pas taper); le firewire est considéré comme plus stable que l'USB.


----------



## Joune (19 Janvier 2010)

Merci pour les précisions, et ce n'est pas moi qui vais te reprendre sur quoique ce soit 

Là, ça fait environ trois heure que j'ai lancé la copie et c'est plus ou moins au tiers/quart. 
Donc en gros ça prendra une dizaine d'heures  mais ça avance petit à petit...


----------



## -oldmac- (19 Janvier 2010)

Aie, aie, aie, ton iMac à bien un camera iSght intégrée (en haut de l'écran) si oui en plus il est plus difficile à démonté que que les 1er et 2ème révision ...

Mais je pense toujours a la poussière, tente quand même un reset SMU et PRAM

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1767?viewlocale=fr_FR

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1379?locale=en_US&viewlocale=fr_FR

Voila


----------



## Joune (19 Janvier 2010)

Oui j'ai la caméra intégrée.
:hein:

Donc si je comprend bien, vous pensez tous les deux que je doive démonter mon mac pour le dépoussiérer. 

Mais de faire des "manip" avant ?

Je commence par quoi ? Réparer les autorisations ? Faire un reset SMU et PRAM ? 
Ca fera quoi (en gros hein) 

Et si rien ne fonctionne, est ce que je serais capable (avec, je l'espère, votre aide) de démonter moi-même le mac ? 

Et une dernière question (promis, enfin pour le moment :rose comment je sais si la copie sur le disque dur externe a bien fonctionné avant de me lancer dans l'inconnu ?


----------



## Sly54 (19 Janvier 2010)

Pour la dernière question : tu doubles clic sur l'icône de ton disque dur externe, et tu regardes dans tous les dossiers ce qu'il dedans (en particulier Utilisateur/ton nom/ : tes photos, musiques, textes, video etc.)


----------



## Sly54 (20 Janvier 2010)

Joune a dit:


> Je commence par quoi ? Réparer les autorisations ? Faire un reset SMU et PRAM ?
> Ca fera quoi (en gros hein)


Si c'est une surchauffe, je ne vois pas en quoi la réparation des autorisations / PRAM toussa va changer quelque chose.


Pour être sûr de la surchauffe il faudrait que tu fasses ce que oldmac t'a demandé :


-oldmac- a dit:


> Pour comfirmer mon hypothèse vas dans ton disque dur puis dans application -> utilitaire -> console e là a droite tu devrait avoir : everheating : computer go to sleep


----------



## Joune (20 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour,

déjà premier problème j'ai eu ça comme message à la fin de ma copie :

"Une erreur (2) est survenue lors de la copie. (Fichier ou répertoire inexistant)" 

et en regardant, mes images n'ont pas été copiées de ce que j'ai su vérifier.



Et dans console le seul truc avec sleep c'est

(Sleep) machine ok to sleep


En regardant un peu sur le net, j'ai installé un widget "Istat"  et la t° CPU (j'espère que je suis dans le bon) varie de 77 à 81°


----------



## Sly54 (20 Janvier 2010)

Joune a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> déjà premier problème j'ai eu ça comme message à la fin de ma copie :
> "Une erreur (2) est survenue lors de la copie. (Fichier ou répertoire inexistant)"
> et en regardant, mes images n'ont pas été copiées de ce que j'ai su vérifier.



aie.
Sans aucun garantie, répare les autorisations de ton disque dur interne et vérifie ton disque dur interne (tjs avec Utilitaires de disque).
Après tu pourras faire un AHT (Apple Hardware Test). Je te renvoies ici pour plus d'info sur le AHT.

Il faudrait d'abord régler le pb des sauvegardes avant d'attaquer autre chose, sauf un coup d'aspirateur éventuellement.


----------



## -oldmac- (20 Janvier 2010)

J'espère pour toi que c'est juste la surchauffe et pas la carte mère ou l'alimentation HS

Répare les autorisations du disque oui, puis fait l'hadware test, t'a temperature CPU me parait correcte


----------



## Joune (20 Janvier 2010)

alors voilà : j'ai réparé les autorisations du disque puis j'ai voulu vérifier et j'ai eu




> *Echec du réparateur de disque*
> 
> Utilitaire de disque a interrompu vérification Macintosh HD car lerreur suivante est survenue :
> 
> La tâche sous-jacente a signalé un échec à la fermeture




Puis dans le vérificateur j'ai ça



> Vérification du volume Macintosh HD
> Vérification du volume HFS Plus.
> Vérification du fichier des excès de données de blocs.
> Vérification du catalogue.
> ...



Donc je fais quoi là ? Je répare le disque avec le cd gris (j'espère que je l'ai encore) ? Je fais le AHT ? 

Désolé mais je suis de plus en plus perdue...


----------



## Sly54 (20 Janvier 2010)

Gasp !
Si ça continue ca va bientôt dépasser totalement mon domaine de compétence

1) sauve tes données. On oublie pour l'instant le clone, puisque tu n'as pas pu cloner jusqu'au bout. Copie à la main (glisser déposer) tes données de ton disque dur interne vers ton disque externe. Ton dossier iPhoto, tes musiques, ton travail, tes dossiers mail (ta petite maison / bibliothèque / mails), tes calendriers, ton trousseau d'accès (ta petite maison / bibliothèque / keychains), tes raccourcis Safari 

1') éteint et débranche ton disque dur externe une fois que tu as tes données au chaud

2) démarre sur tes DVD gris (livrés avec la machie) et passe u coup d'Utilitaire de disque pour réparer (s'il peut)

3) Apple Hardware Test


----------



## -oldmac- (20 Janvier 2010)

Plu simple démarre le mac puis appuie sur Pomme + S juste après le Dong, reste appuyer et làche quand tu vois la fenetre noir et tape fsck -fy puis appuie sur etrer

Si le message suivant apparaît :


"***** FILE SYSTEM WAS MODIFIED *****"

Des modifications et-ou corrections ont été apportées par la commande à votre système de fichiers. Répétez la commande autant de fois que nécessaire jusquà ne plus voir ce message et obtenir :


"appears to be OK"

Vous pouvez maintenant redémarrer, pour cela, à linvite de commande (#) : Tapez "reboot" (sans les cotes) puis Retour. Sous Panther avec un disque journalisé, la commande aura pour résultat :

Voila

Et passe l'AHT


----------

